# using a whistle????



## acquila (Dec 24, 2008)

are you supposed to use a whistle to train them?

if so, what type of whistle, and what comands do you teach them?

can you explain what type of sound you are supposed to make with what comand? ( like a short sound for ______? or a long sound for ______?)
sorry about all the questions, thanks for your time!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

When the dog is working afield, it ranges from a short distance from the handler to hundreds of yards away. In the uplands a dogs head is usually close to the rattling sound of dry cornstalks and cover as it plows around looking for birds. In the water the dog is pushing through splashing waves, cattails and cover generating a fair amount of ambient noise adjacent to the dogs head.

Because if the ambient noise levels and the distance factors involved, normal verbal or clicker commands just can't be heard by the dog. The easy answer is a whistle. 

Most Retrievers are trained to at least two whistle commands, "Sit" and "Here" (recall). In some cases some dogs where dogs are used extensively in the uplands, a come around (turn) whistle command is also taught. 

Conventional whistle commands are a single blast for sit, and a few beeps for recall.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

a whistle is not NECESSARY, but some people find it useful for their purposes. Many of us use clickers to train our dogs with and there are also a lot of people who don't use a clicker or a whistle. Swampcollie explains the benefits and situations in which a whistle can be used.


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry but, I'm going to have to disagree with the above statement. Clicker training is fine for certain things from obed. to simple field commands, however, if you have any intention of training your retriever to perform at the level (and distance) the breed is designed for, a whistle is necessary. Clickers and voices do not work well if at all in these instances. Why not just start out with a whistle from the get-go?

John


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

acquila said:


> are you supposed to use a whistle to train them?
> 
> if so, what type of whistle, and what comands do you teach them?
> 
> ...


I think it depends on what you're training the dog FOR.

For simple, basic obedience, no, you don't need a whistle. If you're doing field work, then yes, a whistle is an important tool b/c of the eventual distance work.

Your post doesn't say what you're training, nor what your goals are, so it's difficult to give an in-depth answer.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

John G said:


> Sorry but, I'm going to have to disagree with the above statement. Clicker training is fine for certain things from obed. to simple field commands, however, if you have any intention of training your retriever to perform at the level (and distance) the breed is designed for, a whistle is necessary. Clickers and voices do not work well if at all in these instances. Why not just start out with a whistle from the get-go?
> 
> John


Whistle training would be good for distance training BUT the OP never said anything about distance training-just training in general, which does not require a whistle.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Bock said:


> Whistle training would be good for distance training BUT the OP never said anything about distance training-just training in general, which does not require a whistle.


Since this is the "Hunt and Field" forum, and the OP has previously started topics in this category for training his dog to hunt, it is assumed that is the premise behind this question. "Distance" is assumed with field work because the dog will always be working well away from the handler, hunting for game or retrieving game.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> Since this is the "Hunt and Field" forum, and the OP has previously started topics in this category for training his dog to hunt, it is assumed that is the premise behind this question. "Distance" is assumed with field work because the dog will always be working well away from the handler, hunting for game or retrieving game.


:doh::doh::doh::doh:...didnt see which forum this was. MY APOLOGIES!!!LOL


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

I would use a Roy Gonia plastic whistle. If you don't mind a little extra bulk, the Mega whistle has longer range and is easier on your ears. A pealess version called the Answer looks like a Mega except it is flourescent orange and pealess.

Avoid Acme thunderers (need too much air to blow and the sound is too low). I would also shy away from Fox 40's because they are too loud and hurt your ears since the sound is not directed away from you.


John


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

John G said:


> I would also shy away from Fox 40's because they are too loud and hurt your ears since the sound is not directed away from you.
> 
> John


And you're apt to lose any training partners within earshot.


----------



## Suzie G (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi , Suzie G. and Maggie here 

How do you go about training the 1 whistle sit and 2 whistles-come ?

On land or in water ?


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Suzie G. and Maggie
Try a simple say "sit" then a quick toot on the whistle right behind it within a few days you should be able to get a sit on verbal or whistle command. Use the same method with "come" or "here" followed by toot-toot or a toot-toot-toot.
I know Maggies dam is Fire who was a great field dog, so why don't you try some field work with her. A quick google search showed many retriever club in MN. one even in Duluth. I am sure you could hook up with them and let Maggie try a little field training. Most clubs have group training days once or twice a month. No you do not have to be into hunting as people most at the clubs I belong to have never hunted. 
I must warn you field training can be a wild addiction! Watching you pup do great marks , or unbelievable blinds will leave you breathless and amazed. Seeing your dog "get" what you have been trying to teach for some time leaves both of you very proud. It is very rewarding for both of members of the "team". There are also many great books and dvds on field training that go into great depth on whistle training.
It's time to show Maggie what she was bred for.
JB


----------



## Suzie G (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Marsh Mop, Suzie G and Maggie here

Thankyou for the reply. Sorry to answer so late but summer school has started and I'm on info overload with new kids. 

I'm starting with the whistle training and and looking into hunt clubs.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.duluthretrieverclub.net/index.html

Duluth Retriever Club is close to town and has wonderful facilities for field training.


----------



## Suzie G (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, Suzie G. and Maggie here

What are the reasons for using a pea less or with pea ? Does it have something to do with freezing ?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Suzie G. said:


> Hi, Suzie G. and Maggie here
> 
> What are the reasons for using a pea less or with pea ? Does it have something to do with freezing ?


It's more of a personal preference. Although you won't have many friends if you use a pealess whistle like a Fox 40. They're too loud for those standing next to you.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

marsh mop said:


> Suzie G. and Maggie
> Try a simple say "sit" then a quick toot on the whistle right behind it within a few days you should be able to get a sit on verbal or whistle command. Use the same method with "come" or "here" followed by toot-toot or a toot-toot-toot.


 
Actually I teach this just the opposite. I give one toot then tell the dog to sit. You will be able to actually see when the dog is sitting on just the whistle, and thus can drop the verbal sit.
Same with the come. I blow whistle 2 toots then tell the dog come. Once you see the dog is coming before you give the verbal come you can drop it.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> It's more of a personal preference. Although you won't have many friends if you use a pealess whistle like a Fox 40. They're too loud for those standing next to you.


I've found the Fox to be design-flawed in that way. It's very loud near you, but does not carry over distance the way a Gonia w/pea will. The risk in cold weather is having the pea freeze, which is why there are two on my lanyard. But the Roy Gonia Special has a great range and excellent resonance. I believe every national FT winner for the last 30+ years has used a Gonia. Even if there were an exception, the percentages are overwhelming in favor of the Gonia whistle.

EvanG


----------

